# 'sorority' of boys?



## dirthooks (May 7, 2010)

I wanted a sorority in my 10 gallon and the breeder I purchased from specializes in halfmoons. He said he got a bunch of plakats in his spawns so I'm wondering now if I have some boys in my tank. The pictures aren't the greatest. Unfortunately my camera is a point, click and wait so it's hard to get a good picture. You can see the ventrals on some of the pics are quite long but are up against their bellies. Some of the anal fins look pretty long to me too. Anyway, I have no idea about plakats and was hoping if you guys could help me out. 
Thanks,
diane


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

Wow. From the looks of it, some of them look female but I can't be sure. DX


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

^ +1

I'm positive you have all girls ATM too.


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

They all look like girls to me... very pretty girls.


----------



## dirthooks (May 7, 2010)

Thanks for the quick replies everyone!


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Beautiful girls!!


----------



## BEELZEBOB (May 11, 2010)

are you guys lookin @ the lil egg tube thiggy?

I have a female id swear was male if not for the egg tube thinggy


----------



## goldyboy (Dec 6, 2009)

Well, I have a male with an ovi so it's hard to tell. 

What is wrong with the foremost red female in the second pic?


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

Definately look like females to me and very pretty =)


----------



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

You should look to see if any of them have a "beard" when they flare if you can't see an egg spot. The females flare but don't have the extra tissue to flare large like the males.


----------



## BEELZEBOB (May 11, 2010)

JamieTron said:


> You should look to see if any of them have a "beard" when they flare if you can't see an egg spot. The females flare but don't have the extra tissue to flare large like the males.


 
adnabbit, i have a female that has the egg spot and a beard?:shock:

and a plakat male that wont flare....


now im just confused


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

Males can have the "egg spots", In fact so many males are showing up with them that the IBC has actually made it a disqualifying trait in their shows!

All of yours definitely look female to me, and quite gorgeous!!


----------



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

I have read that some males will exhibit an egg spot, it is rare but it happens. Are you sure it is a full beard? Some females may have a bit of one but it isn't quite as larger as a male's beard and it may not stick out from the gills when they are closed like a male. Perhaps you have one of those males that have the egg spot HRMMMM

some males just won't flare, perhaps he isn't stimulated enough to flare or maybe he is just really chill ;-)

http://aquaticpassion.animal-world.com/index.php?showtopic=592 website is kind of helpful


----------



## dirthooks (May 7, 2010)

There's nothing wrong with the girl in the second pic. Are you referring to her scales or her head and gills? Her scales were always like that and I have about 3 or 4 females from the same spawn that have weird looking heads. I've tried to check if they have beards but there isn't a lot of flaring..at least when I'm watching them. lol


----------



## BEELZEBOB (May 11, 2010)

maybe she just has a hairy upper lip LOL

I hope to post up a pic of each soon!


----------



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

dirthooks said:


> There's nothing wrong with the girl in the second pic. Are you referring to her scales or her head and gills? Her scales were always like that and I have about 3 or 4 females from the same spawn that have weird looking heads. I've tried to check if they have beards but there isn't a lot of flaring..at least when I'm watching them. lol


hrmmm yours look like girls to me, i was thinking too perhaps a male might be more excited and flaring in a tank full of females. not sure though.


----------

